# Verslavingen > Algemeen >  Medicijnen als drugs

## Journalist

Het RTL Nieuws wil graag in contact komen met jongeren (-18) die medicijnen gebruiken voor het drugs effect. Bijvoorbeeld mensen die tijdens het uitgaan ritalin slikken vanwege het oppeppende effect. Of pijnstillers gebruiken om zich goed te voelen.

Wie heeft hier ervaring mee en kan ons hierover vertellen. Of wie kent mensen die hier ervaring mee hebben en kan ons in contact brengen met deze ervaringsdeskundigen? 
*Discretie gegarandeerd!*

Hein-Jan Keijzer
[email protected]
06-53480311

----------


## afra1213

Ik hoop wel dat jullie dit niet alleen doen voor de sensatie en om ook andere jonge mensen het pad te zetten van deze middelen of proberen jullie ook een oplossing voor deze
mensen probeer te zoeken !

Of is dit via deze site alleen de bedoeling om op een goedkope manier in aanraking te komen met slachtoffers van de farmaceutische bedrijven die deze rotzooi op de markt brengen ?

----------

